# LS Dimensionieren



## stefand (5 Juni 2008)

Kurz mal eine Frage! Ist schon wieder so lange aus bei mir.

Ich hab eine Zuleitung , 3x1,5mm² für ca. 640W Verbraucher drann, 35m Leitung.

Da komme ich auf 2,78 A!

Wie berechne ich den Richitigen Leitungsschutzschalter?


----------



## uncle_tom (5 Juni 2008)

Hallo stefand,

der Leitungsschutzschalter ist für den Schutz der Leitung (Strombelastbarkeit) zuständig und nicht für den Schutz der Verbraucher --> daher auch "Leitungs"-Schutzschalter.

Den Typ des einzusetzenden LS-Schalters kann man auch nicht berechnen sondern nur bestimmen ! Dieser hängt von folgenden Faktoren ab
a) Leitungsquerschnitt
b) Anzahl strombelasteter Adern
c) Verlegeart
d) Umgebungstemperatur
Das ganze steht in der VDE (ich glaub 0298 Teil 4). 

Bei 1,5 mm² und Verlegeart B2 bei 25°C darf die Leitung mit 16 A belastet werden --> demnach LS-Schalter 16 A.
Es spricht natürlich nichts dagegen einen kleineren LS-Schalter zu verwenden.

Wenn du deine Verbraucher absichern willst, dann kannst du auch einen Motorschutzschalter verwenden, der in deinem genannten Strombereich liegt.

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## HaDi (5 Juni 2008)

Dem ist im Grunde nichts hinzuzufügen *ACK*
Außer vielleicht einem Link, wo man das noch etwas ausführlicher nachlesen kann:

http://www.hager.de/e-volution/files_download/wissen/luk_teil3.pdf

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## stefand (6 Juni 2008)

Danke, soweit alles klar,

NUR: wie kann ich jetzt nachrechnen ob ich bei einem Kurzschluss am Leitungsende den erforderlichen abschaltstrom für den jeweiligen LS bekomme, kann mich erinnern das wir sowas in der Berufschule mal gemacht haben! Naja, sonst muss ich wohl die Schulsachen wieder vom Dachboden holen


----------



## HaDi (6 Juni 2008)

Indem du mit Hilfe von Länge, Querschnitt und Leitfähigkeit den Widerstand deines Kabels berechnest und der Rest ist dann Ohm´sches Gesetz.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Hoyt (6 Juni 2008)

Hallo Stefand



stefand schrieb:


> wie kann ich jetzt nachrechnen ob ich bei einem Kurzschluss am Leitungsende den erforderlichen abschaltstrom für den jeweiligen LS bekomme.



Man kann in auch mit einem Installationsmessgerät messen.

z.B.   http://www.fluke.de/comx/show_product.aspx?locale=dede&product=INS&pid=34330

Gruss Hoyt


----------

